# limited slip , WHATS SUPPOSED TO HAPPEN



## rmhconst (Nov 16, 2005)

what happens w/ a limited slip that does not on the non limited slip rear end ?
i got 2004 f25 xl v10..got it used ...when in yard in wet grass...one wheel spins.......slow rpm or fast rpm one wheel spins...now if it were limited slip how would i actually tell.....does there need to be a load on the bed for both tires to spin.. what circumstances makes both tires spin as opposed to just one ?


----------



## Hmebuildr (Jan 16, 2002)

With limited slip as one tire starts to spin the other tire should engage. Sounds like you do not have limited slip if only one tire is spinning


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

Jack up the whole rear end off the ground and put on jack stands. Spin one wheel with the transmission in neutral. The other wheel should turn in the same direction your turning the first for possi / limited slip. 

If it is an open diff the other wheel will turn in the opposite direction.

Look at the drivers door build tag, it should list the axle's, there are sites on the inter-net to help decipher the codes.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

It's a one wheel wonder.. If you had a limited slip you should have seen two stripes from where both wheels spun. If you have the truck in 2wl drive, jack up one real so it's just off of the ground like MickiRig Said, do his test, and if it is an open rear end you will be able to start your truck put it in first gear and slowly try to drive off of the jack (be careful) if the wheel thats in the air spins you have an open rear end if it starts to push you off of the jack you have an limited slip.


----------



## 05DURAMAX (Nov 25, 2005)

Sometimes of the Fords the limited doesnt work very good. Our town DPW has four F-series, some the limited works off and on while some have never worked from day one. Its not really a good system.


----------



## 84deisel (Dec 2, 2003)

dana makes the rear not ford. My 84 works as good as the day it was built.


----------



## Yaz (Apr 13, 2005)

MickiRig1 said:


> Jack up the whole rear end off the ground and put on jack stands. Spin one wheel with the transmission in neutral. The other wheel should turn in the same direction your turning the first for possi / limited slip.
> 
> If it is an open diff the other wheel will turn in the opposite direction.
> 
> Look at the drivers door build tag, it should list the axle's, there are sites on the inter-net to help decipher the codes.


This is the method I was taught, it works the best. If it is a posi/limited slip and it is not pulling at all, even in wet grass I would bet that something inside is broken, I would have it checked out.


----------



## PPP (Jan 5, 2005)

Unfortunately your system is working to FORDS specs. I was Very Disapointed when my new F-250 left me to have to engage 4wd while on wet grass as well. Thank god for the esop. You can research this common problem on a great web site ford truck enthusiast and you will see that it operates on dry pavement when you have full traction, but when you have slipage only one wheel spins. This does not make sense. The clutch package in the rear end allows for excessive slippage so you don't get that farmiliar chirping sound on corners. And given that most of these trucks never see the work they were built for it reduces customer complaints except for the folks who depend on this system to work. If you complain to the dealer they will at there option either change the fluid or add some type of ford friction modifier to it and that will only grant you limited results at best. Had I known this when I ordered my truck I would have opted for the standard rear end and then put in an aftermarket locker.


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

If the "clutch packs" are fried the repair parts cost almost as much as a good locker. 
( at least they are in LMC Truck's catalog ) 
And you or a shop still have to install them too. 
_I bet that's a big money rape job too!_


----------



## 04superduty (Jan 9, 2004)

84deisel said:


> dana makes the rear not ford. My 84 works as good as the day it was built.


not in the 99-04 superduty. its a 10.5" visteon/sterling rear. 
fords limited slip leaves much to be desired. basically it sucks. on my 01 GMC, one of the few good things was the rear locker stock. it actually worked.


----------



## demetrios007 (Sep 30, 2004)

When I'm in 4wd plowing and get into a little hairy uphill backpull or such, ONLY 4low will kick the posi/limited slip in to get me out of the jam. It kinda sucks when my heart double beats thinking aaaaw sh** I'm stuck, winch time, then I remember to switch to 4 low and I can get out of about anything so far.......


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

demetrios007 said:


> When I'm in 4wd plowing and get into a little hairy uphill backpull or such, ONLY 4low will kick the posi/limited slip in to get me out of the jam. It kinda sucks when my heart double beats thinking aaaaw sh** I'm stuck, winch time, then I remember to switch to 4 low and I can get out of about anything so far.......


How does the transfer case control the limited slip in the rear end?
Do you have an AIR-LOCKER?


----------

